# Suche Befehl? Um in der Konsole den Home ordner aufzurufen.



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

Muss um meinen Grafik treiber zu installieren auf Runlevel 3 wechseln weiss aber dann nicht wie ich als ROOT auf meine /home verzeichnis komme.

bei MS-DOS war es ja (cd) der geht aber in der Konsole aber leider nicht.

wäre super wenn mir einer von euch sagen kann wo ich die ganzen Befehle finde und wie der eine heisst, weil unter Help zeigt der mir nur ein Heilloses durcheinander an und im Handbuch kann ich das zeug nicht finden.

mfg
Semjasa


----------



## tuxracer (29. Februar 2004)

@Semjasa


doch doch, der geht, aber ich vermute Du bist dem alten DOS Fehler aufgesessen.

Alle DOSer die in der LinuxConsole zum ersten mal den cd probieren, machen normalerweise den gleichen Fehler


cd..

das war DOS, um ne ebene höher zu kommen

cd ..

das ist Linux und Unix um ne Ebene höher zu kommen.

merkst Du was?

bei Linux MUSS ein leerschlag zwischen cd und die Punkte.

zweiter Unterschied

bei DOS 

cd \ wechselt ins Wurzelverzeichnis

bei Linux

cd / wechselt ins Wurzelverzeichnis

um nun wie Du möchtest, von einem xbeliebigen Verzeichnisb ins home zu kommen, musst Du nur 

cd /home/DEINBENUTZERNAME  eingeben, und das geht


----------



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

vielen dank werde ich gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

jetzt hat sich daraus leider ein neues Problem ergeben.

über init 5 komme ich nicht mehr zu meiner Grafischenoberfläche was nun?


----------



## Kocha (29. Februar 2004)

Drück ma Alt+F7, um auf die Konsole zu kommen, wo die grafische Oberfläche drauf abläuft.


----------



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

hat leider nicht funktioniert. Lande nur auf einer DOS ähnlichen konsole.
Will aber wieder ins KDE zurück


----------



## Sway (29. Februar 2004)

ALT+STRG+F7 wäre das *fg*


----------



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

ALT+STRG+F7 haut nicht hin bekomme nur eine schwarze Konsole.

Erst hab ich die Konsole im Style vom Boot Monitor und nach alt+strg+f7 oder alt+f7 die schwarze konsole.


----------



## Deifl (1. März 2004)

Sind in deiner Logdate vom X-Server etwas auffälliges? Anscheinend hast Du die Grafikkartentreiber falsch eingebunden.

Jochen


----------



## Semjasa (1. März 2004)

jup hab das leider festellen müssen, da ich aber keine Ahnung habe wie man die alten wiederherstellt habe ich kurzer hand mein SUSE 8.1 neu installiert.

Jetzt gehts wieder aber zumindest kenne ich jetzt mal wieder ein paar Befehle mehr. *G*


----------



## JohannesR (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> *jup hab das leider festellen müssen, da ich aber keine Ahnung habe wie man die alten wiederherstellt habe ich kurzer hand mein SUSE 8.1 neu installiert.*


Man installiert Linux nicht einfach neu, weil man irgendwas misskonfiguriert hat. Linux ist *nicht* Windows!


----------



## Deifl (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Man installiert Linux nicht einfach neu, weil man irgendwas miskonfiguriert hat. Linux ist nicht Windows! *


Genau - und vor wichtigen Änderungen sollte der cp Befehl an den Konfigurationsdateien angewandt werden 

Jochen


----------



## xloouch (4. März 2004)

normalerweise unter Linux (jedenfalls bei suse) sollte auch einfach "cd ~" gehen..


----------



## Naj-Zero (4. März 2004)

Bei mir unter Debian reicht auch ein einfaches cd ohne irgendetwas dahinter.
cd ~ geht aber auch.


----------



## JohannesR (4. März 2004)

Das hat nichts mit Linux zu tun, sondern mit eurer Shell bzw. der Konfiguration dieser...


----------



## Semjasa (5. März 2004)

Achso ok, hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. *G* thx


----------

